# Movie Review- Charlie and the Chocolate Factory



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well most of you should know the basic story line... 

When the first previews came out I thought that maybe they did a sequel, I think that would have been better than this. I say its a waste of time, rent it if you must but dont waste money on it in theaters.

Anywho I was strongly disappointed. I loved Johnny Depp's acting and that was about it. I read an article that said this was more to the book than the first, well the first was WAY better. The casting other than Depp and Charlie seemed to be all wrong. Also they followed some of the first movie really well then other parts were lacking from the first. I wont ruin it for you if you want to see it so I'll say no more. 


2 THUMBS DOWN


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

it's really that bad...I've heard mostly good reviews though


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

is it even at all like the book?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

In all the reviews I have read they compare charlie to michael jackson. The white face, high pitched voice, and hanging around young boys. They say that is who they told him to act like.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> In all the reviews I have read they compare charlie to michael jackson. The white face, high pitched voice, and hanging around young boys. They say that is who they told him to act like.


that's what my aunt told me and that's what it looks like to me too. i haven't seen it but i dont plan on it. it looks horrible and im very upset that they decided to make it.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> In all the reviews I have read they compare charlie to michael jackson. The white face, high pitched voice, and hanging around young boys. They say that is who they told him to act like.


I read an article and what happened is Johnny was the one to have Wonka like that not the directors. They told him to run with whatever he wanted. I did read the article though that mentioned in light of the Jackson case there was comparison.

Although the reviews seem good, they are good for a lot of horrible movies. They will get great movie sales this weekend but any of you that liked the original will probably not like this one. 

The 1st one was creepier than the first.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

> I hate seeing little kids taken by their parents who were too lazy to find a sitter to see Mr. and Mrs. Smith and the Amityville Horror etc. etc. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


I dont really think children should be shielded from things. I wasnt, and I never had a sitter either.

edit: but I do hate it when there are kids int he theater with me.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i agree with you on that one, baby_baby


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aw, rats. I was really looking forward to this one, too. The trailers look fantastic.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i thought the trailers were hilarious


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol I was 'impressed' by the named alone.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

I saw this today and overall it wasn't that bad...the first one was still better, however this one had a better ending...and deep roy was great as the oompa loompas....3.5 out of 5 stars


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

So there's just one guy playing all the oompa loompas? I _thought_ they all looked the same in a commercial, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

yeah, one guy....supposedly he acted out all the individual parts and they superimposed it all together


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Well actually, beleive it or not, I read that in every film Johny Depp tries to model himself after someone in real life. In this film, he might've chosen Michael. I read that in Pirates of the Carribean, he modeled himself after Keith Richards of the Rolling Stones.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I love the trailers for this movie. looked great to me, sorry it doesnt look like its as good as i thought. oh well, still gonna watch it though.

love the part in the trailer where he says "you're really weird" with that crazy look on his face only Johnny Depp could make.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

He is the only good part of the movie. IT makes me mad they pasted one guys face on all the oompa loompas


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Think of all the hard working migets he put out of business. he stole their jeeerbs.


----------

